# NY Spray paint artist



## dolphinlee (Feb 21, 2013)

This is amazing! 

https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?v=376478762451332&set=vb.100002676338484&type=2&theater


----------



## Trilby (Feb 22, 2013)

Yes, I agree it is amazing.


----------



## Lewdog (Feb 22, 2013)

$20 in 6 minutes 31 seconds...that's about 9 an hour for $180.  Nice!


----------



## vangoghsear (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice.  Not bad at all for the time spent.  Do you have any idea how many 'different' paintings he did?  Or were they all pretty much the same space cityscape?


----------



## dolphinlee (Feb 24, 2013)

No, this was a link a friend sent me recently. 

I assume that he has a general style but changes the colours to suit his customers.


----------



## vangoghsear (Feb 26, 2013)

That is my guess as well.  Each one will be a little different, but as evident by the lids used as stencils, it is probably pretty much cookie cutter.  Still nice and fun to watch him create the painting in such little time.

One summer I would go to the shore and paint a scene almost every Saturday.  The painting would take about an hour and I would sell them before leaving the beach to someone who watched me paint it.  There were only one or two I didn't sell.  I generally got $50 or $60 for the hour's work.


----------



## Rolaska (Mar 18, 2013)

That's amazing.


----------



## Foxee (Mar 18, 2013)

Love it. People pay for the memory of the performance as much as for the painting.


----------



## JosephB (Mar 19, 2013)

Fun to watch. Interesting technique -- even if the results are pretty cheesy. Also interesting that he leaves the WTC towers in there.


----------



## tinacrabapple (Nov 16, 2013)

It's not high art, but the end result is fun.  What a cool process to watch!


----------

